# Hey everyone



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey ppl,

Just thought I'd introduce myself; my name's Kris, I'm 24 and started boarding last year (skiier for 6 years prior to that). I've been about 8 times this year, and about a month ago bought all my gear:
Option Icon 154 board
Sims Bindings
Ride Boots

I live in Toronto, and I've been frequenting Mt. St. Loius Moonstone and Blue Mountain. 

Hopefully looking forward to meeting some ppl on here, cuz I got no snowboarding buddies, and driving 2 hours for a day-trip is getting expensive 

Oh and for anyone willing to let me tag along; I usually ride the blue or black trails, decently fast and I'm JUST starting to get into the parks (but I gotta get a helmet 1st)

:wave:


----------



## administrator (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome tot he site, glad to have ya :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

welcome fellow honda peep  :thumbsup:


----------

